# where do you buy ur empty tea bags???



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Everywhere I've looked on the Internet tonight had at least a $30 minumum order PLUS big shipping from California to here in Alabama...

Where do you buy your empty tea bags????


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I sew mine. I use the material they use for interfacing/webbing. It is cheap and holds up well to both sewing and for hot water. Those I use for gifts. For home brewing, I make tea by the gallon so I make it in the coffee pot. For just a cup full, I use a tea ball.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I need them to put my blended herbal teas in to sell in my little farm store....but I don't need a huge quantity with a huge price for shipping....do you think the homemade ones would hold up well???


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I've seen them on e-bay.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Make from purchased coffee filters?


----------



## GardenNut (Sep 7, 2010)

Why not use a tea ball?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

why not sell a few tea balls next to the packages of tea??


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Chixarecute said:


> Make from purchased coffee filters?


or what about that...tied with cotton string


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

Kettleby Farms

http://kettlebyherbfarm.kettlebyherbfarms.com/itmidx26.htm

I have been using them for about 10 yrs. They make it easier when I have to send my mom my Cold & Cough tea. Good Luck!


----------

